# New to Holga 120N



## kaeleigh.. (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've read everything I could find the past few days about Holgas, and I ordered my first one today. I can't wait to get it. Is there any advice you'd give or tips that I should know, that I might not?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2009)

One word: Gaffer's tape. 

Okay, more words. Black gaffer's tape. Plenty of it, to seal the light leaks Holga's are plagued with. Load your film in subdued light, and then tape the camera up very thoroughly, especially where the back meets the body. At every seam, tape it up. I'm not kidding.


----------



## kaeleigh.. (Oct 13, 2009)

Derrel said:


> One word: Gaffer's tape.
> 
> Okay, more words. Black gaffer's tape. Plenty of it, to seal the light leaks Holga's are plagued with. Load your film in subdued light, and then tape the camera up very thoroughly, especially where the back meets the body. At every seam, tape it up. I'm not kidding.



Yeah, I'm not sure if I want to do this before I shoot my first roll or not, just to see what the photos would turn out like without it.


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2009)

Fun, cheap plastic throwaway camera.

Did you get the $28 version, or spring for the $40 one with the built in flash unit.

I'll second Darrel's recommendation of having gaffers tape handy to seal light leaks.


----------



## kaeleigh.. (Oct 15, 2009)

KmH said:


> Fun, cheap plastic throwaway camera.
> 
> Did you get the $28 version, or spring for the $40 one with the built in flash unit.
> 
> I'll second Darrel's recommendation of having gaffers tape handy to seal light leaks.



I got the $28 because I didn't want the built in flash model. I don't want to end up with my batteries showing up on my film haha.


----------



## 1986 (Oct 15, 2009)

I love Holgas! I would agree with you. I would shoot the first roll with out taping just to see where the light leaks are, so you know if you ever want to have the leaks on your negative. 

Have fun!


----------



## kaeleigh.. (Oct 16, 2009)

1986 said:


> I love Holgas! I would agree with you. I would shoot the first roll with out taping just to see where the light leaks are, so you know if you ever want to have the leaks on your negative.
> 
> Have fun!



Do you use one?


----------



## Goontz (Oct 16, 2009)

Ah come on...the light-leaking nature of Holgas are part of the fun of them!


----------



## kreuzberg (Nov 3, 2009)

My 120N doesnt have any light leaks  it even has a working aperture switch....


----------



## Goontz (Nov 3, 2009)

You got ripped off!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 3, 2009)

kreuzberg said:


> My 120N doesnt have any light leaks  it even has a working aperture switch....


 
  You gots ripped off.  Send it back and get a refund!!!!!


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope it helps 

Cheers,
Tommy_Boy


----------



## Brian L (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweet as all get out! I am ordering one!


----------



## kreuzberg (Nov 4, 2009)

tirediron said:


> You gots ripped off.  Send it back and get a refund!!!!!



lol!

I found the easiest way to get light leaks is to drill holes in the film back and then tape them over.  Then when you want a leak you just peal back the tape for a second, this way you can control the position of the light leaks and the size/number of them too.


----------



## lela888 (Oct 3, 2010)

hello I just got my holga at last but realised at home I needed to ask-I've never really used film before, and its a 120- do I wind it everytime I take a picture? Because I got the film loaded the shop etc. but when I press the shutter it stays at one?

And do I wind it with the one on top of the camera or the one at the back.
sorry for the ignorance


----------



## white (Oct 3, 2010)

lela888 said:


> hello I just got my holga at last but realised at home I needed to ask-I've never really used film before, and its a 120- do I wind it everytime I take a picture? Because I got the film loaded the shop etc. but when I press the shutter it stays at one?
> 
> And do I wind it with the one on top of the camera or the one at the back.
> sorry for the ignorance



Yes, you need to wind it after every shot, unless you want multiple exposures on the same frame (which produces interesting results -- try it). The winder to advance frames should be on the top of your camera, usually on the right side. Wind until you see the next number in the red window on the back of the camera.


----------

